# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری > سوال: فوری،استفاده از تابع itoa در سی

## faridifar

ورودی های  تابع itoa در سی دقیقا چه هستند؟این تابع دقیقا چه کار میکند؟در کدام کتابخانه هست؟
میخواهم یک عدد را به صورت رشته از ورودی دریافت کننم و بعد برای انجام عملیات روی ان ، ان را تبدیل به int  کنم . موقع فرستادن رشته به این تابع باید ان را با پوینتر بفرستم؟

----------

